# Gypsy Cob vs. Gypsy Vanner



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horseluver, see the Gypsy Vanner Debate thread on this forum. 

No need to rehash what's been discussed ad nauseum on the other thread.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I read through some of that, just seems like everyone argueing and I didn't bother reading the whole thing. 

I was really just interested in the US registry ONLY, what can be registered as a vanner vs. cob, nothing more than that.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Check the registry website?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Is this the registry you are interested in? Gypsy Vanner Horse Society

Maybe give them a call.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, I had found the gypsy cob and drum horse assoc too, seems like there are quite a few registries in the US


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

They are the same thing, Vanner is the American term for an Irish/Gypsy Cob.


----------



## orin (Jul 22, 2009)

i thought they were the same thing?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought it was size, lol.


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Same thing just Vanner is a glorified name for Cob.


----------

